# What does the term EMD mean?



## PeteBlair (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm looking at computer software used to record patient care information and there is an entry labeled "EMD Performed."  Clicking that line cases the following options to appear: 
No
Yes, without pre-arrival instructions
Yes, with pre-arrival instructions
Not Known

I know that this is an element required by NEMSIS, but I don't have a clue as to what EMD refers to.  Can anyone help me understand this term?

Thanks


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 6, 2008)

Emergency Medical Dispatcher

Meaning they have the training to give pre arrival instructions using flip cards at their desktop.


----------



## el Murpharino (Jul 6, 2008)

EMD = emergency medical dispatching

http://www.911dispatch.com/info/emd/index.html


----------



## Nycxice13 (Jul 6, 2008)

Emergency Medical Dispatcher...EMT-D was a acronym used before every EMT-B was AED trained.


----------



## PeteBlair (Jul 6, 2008)

Many thanks to all.  I'm going to wait for a minute or so and delete the original post.

Pete


----------



## PeteBlair (Jul 6, 2008)

Oppps!  I thought I could delete this whole thread to keep from taking up space - but that is not the case.  Oh, well hopefully others will see that I got my answer and not waste time posting additional replies.  

Pete


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 6, 2008)

doubtful. very doubtful.

i also wouldnt hold out hope for anyone with the same question finding this thread with a search. thats probably less likely.


----------



## Jon (Jul 6, 2008)

Unfortunately, we don't allow members to delete posts/threads. We also try to avoid removing threads unless absolutely needed.

Perhaps someone will find this thread useful in the future... we can always hope. 

Jon


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

and after EMD it will inevitably come back 6-D-1 10-D-1 or maybe 17-D-1 or 26-C-1.  Or is that just my neck of the woods


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually, EMD also is a medical term "Electrical Mechanical Disassociation" it is the same as PEA- Pulseless Electrical Activity. 

R/r 911


----------



## firemedic7982 (Jul 8, 2008)

EMD reffers to one who is certified as an Emergency Medical Dispatcher. EPD, and EFD respectiveley to Fire, and Police Dept. 

These certifications are regulated through the National Academy of Emergency Dispatch using the Priority Dispatch System. 

In a nutshell... EM, F, and (recently) PD priority dipatch uses a "card set" or software to aide the Call taker in a dispatch center to effectively take a 911 call, and dispatch the most appropriate tier of apparattus based on calling party information. The card set is updated once or twice a year by the academy by user input from its users, and is widely customizable by the issued agencies individual protocol. 

The system was originally intended so that civillians with no emergency service background could affectively dispatch appropriate response. The training requires lengthy training classes on the individual dispatchers part. Center accredidation is a very lengthy, costly, and in depth process that includes thousands of calls worth of hard data, and tapes to prove center competency and proficiency. The "Accredited Center for Excellence" certification is highly coveted among large dispatch centers, there are little more than 100 or so in the nation. The agency I work for is one of those agencies.

My experience with the NAED system has been mostly positive.


----------

